
Ask HN: What gadgets/apps do you use to stay healthy? - urahara
The only tech thing I currently use for health is a 7 minute workout app. I&#x27;m curious, what are some latest consumer devices and apps that can help to track&#x2F;support&#x2F;improve health and how did they help you in your particular case.
======
52-6F-62
I don't use any regularly, unless you want to count an internet browser. It's
not overly complicated for a relatively healthy person to maintain their
health. If you have complications, then reminders and tracking would
definitely be helpful.

For me I'll look up a workout, or parts of workouts and ignorantly put them
together (well not that ignorantly). Up every morning at 6:30, head to the gym
(there's one in my building) or go for a run outside -- workout for an hour at
least

There are web-based calorie counters I've used to get a snapshot of my current
state, then I continue to look away. The very odd time I'll weigh myself, but
I don't own a scale.

Once in a while I'll look at Apple's native health app for the step counter.
The office I work in is a little more traditional, so there can be monstrously
little movement in my day if I didn't work out religiously. It's good to get a
glimpse at a figure once in a while.

